# TTRS Detailing: Video



## mashley1372 (Sep 4, 2012)

I recently had my TTRS in for 3 days of detailing.

Thought I'd share the video the guy puts together: 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice one cheers!


----------

